# Hello from Halifax NS Canada



## Andrew Duke (Mar 22, 2006)

Me, I'm Andrew Duke.
Been doing scoring/sound design/production/performances
since about 1987. Writing about music since 1981. Currently
do sound design by day and teach same at night at the local
community college.

websites:
http://andrew-duke.com
http://myspace.com/andrewduke
http://cognitionaudioworks.com

Tons of my songs and live sets for free download here:
http://andrew-duke.com/listen.html

Info on sound design and music course I teach here:
http://andrew-duke.com/course.html


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to VI Andrew. Enjoy the forum and see your there then.


----------



## Andrew Duke (Mar 22, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Wed Mar 22 said:


> Welcome to VI Andrew. Enjoy the forum and see your there then.



Thanks, Frederick.
Great resource here.
Take care.
Andrew


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard Andrew! See you around.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Andrew!  

My wife and I spent a couple weeks in Nova Scotia a while back. It was one of our favorite vacations.  

- Mike Greene


----------



## Chrislight (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Andrew and welcome to VI!  Have fun on the forums.


----------



## myles (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome Andrew!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice to have another Canuck! Welcome, Andrew. I *love* your Felt NH BTW!


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 29, 2006)

heya and welcome to VI


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Andrew,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Thonex (Mar 29, 2006)




----------

